# IRAQ (Mesopotamia/Beth Nehrain/الرافدين/ܒܝܬ ܢܗܪܝܢ) One photo per post



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Old ruins in Anbar Province - 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Nearing winter in Anbar province 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Meysan province -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dhi Qar province - A reed hut, Exactly how the Sumerians built them.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dhi Qar province - The great Ziggurat or UR -Unknown source



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

The marshes - Basra province - Unknown source 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Babylon - In Babylon province - Unknown source



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Rotating restaurant in a park in baghdad - 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Cafe/Restaurant by the Tigris river -Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ancient castle in Nenivah province - Unknown source



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Party/Event in Baghdad - Unknown source



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Palestine and the Rashid hotels in Baghdad - After renovations.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Some street in Baghdad - 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mosul - Nenivah province 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mosul - Nenivah province - 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mosul forests - In Nenivah province 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ancient ruins in Nenivah province - Unknown source



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

View from Mosul hotel - Nenivah province 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

By the Tigris river - Mosul - Nenivah province 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Sunset in Mosul - Nenivah province - Unknown source 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

The entrance street to the University of Baghdad at the Jadiriyah complex



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Saint Matthew's Monastery, is located atop Mount Maqloub, 20km from *Mosul - Nenivah province *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

*Meysan province *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

lalsh Yezidis religion temple, one of the oldest temples in history located north of *Nineveh*, about 45 kilometers near *Shaykhan district*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Iraqi orchestra performing in *Dhi Qar province* next to the ziggurat or Ur



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

*Baghdad* - Next to *Abu Nawas*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice country and full of history


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Old Baghdadi architecture 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Next to Rasheed hotel in Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice country and full of history



Thank you my friend, much appreciated


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Old architecture in *Baghdad - Rasheed* street



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

View of the Tigris river -Baghdad 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

*Habbaniya - Anbar province* - Habbaniya lake



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Rebuilding efforts



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

New monument in baghdad - Representing the rich history - Displays the oldest language in the world (Sumerian)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - Unknown soldiers monument



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Al zawra park - Baghdad -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## alshawi1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

SumerianKing said:


> Dude 1 picture per post its clear on the thread title


Yea I noticed that too...


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

More of Diyala Province:



























´


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Diyala:


Keyhole by Brian Grablin, on Flickr














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomgraber/303555448/

DSC02259 by WFMNJ, on Flickr



Iraqi Desert by Tom Graber, on Flickr


Khanaqin by Narmino, on Flickr


DSC02258 by WFMNJ, on Flickr


Minaret by Steven Green Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Some locals of Diyala, including farmers:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Agriculture in Diyala which is famous for it's agriculture in the Middle East and Arab world:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Nature and cities of Diyala Province part 1:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 2:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient Sumerian artifacts, including the Code of Hammurabi, which is one of the earliest legal codes known in history:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Nature of Diyala part 3:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The city of Khanaqin:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The city of Zakho in Iraqi Kurdistan:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The province of Babil/Babylon:


| Iraqi Palm Trees | نخيل العراق الجميل  by Ahmad Mousa, on Flickr


| Temple Of The God Ishtar | |معبد الاله عشتار | by Ahmad Mousa, on Flickr


| Iraqi Landscape | by Ahmad Mousa, on Flickr


palm trees by Ahmad Mousa, on Flickr


Ishtar Gate by Ahmad Mousa, on Flickr


Ancient Babylon by Ahmad Mousa, on Flickr


Ancient Babylon by Ahmad Mousa, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient ruins of Babylon:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Babylon part and the Ishtar gate 2:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Garden of Babylon Palace:



















Ancient City of Babylon:










Former palace of Saddam Hussein:



















Source: By Ahmed Hussain on Panoramio


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The city of Najaf and it's religious sites:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Najaf part 2:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Wadi-us-Salaam cemetery which is reputed to be the biggest cemetery in the world. It is an UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Outskirts of Najaf:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

More from the city of Najaf and its outskirts:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Very old ruins from the ancient Christian Arab Kingdom of Hira:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The souq in Najaf:










The Imam Ali Mosque and shrine:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

More of the Imam Ali Mosque and shrine:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Great Mosque of Kufa which is the 6th oldest mosque in the world:















































Mosque in Kufa by ziyaratguide, on Flickr


Mosque in Kufa by ziyaratguide, on Flickr


Mosque in Kufa by ziyaratguide, on Flickr


Clocktower of Masjid E Azam Kufa by taharaja, on Flickr


Minaret and Babul Rehmat by taharaja, on Flickr


Minaret and Sidewall of Kufa by taharaja, on Flickr


HDR Night View of Kufa by taharaja, on Flickr


Kufa_Mosque,_1915[1] by ahassancanada, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The city of Karbala and it's Imam Husayn Mosque and shrine:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Inside the mosque:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

More of the mosque and Karbala:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Fortress of Al-Ukhaidir located 50 km south of Karbala, Iraq (in the Northern Arabian Desert) was constructed in 775 by the Abbasid caliph As-Saffah's nephew Isa ibn Musa.


Ukhaidir Abassid Palace and Mosque, Karbala, Iraq (and product placement) by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Abbasid Palace in Baghdad:





































The Al-Mustansiriya School in Baghdad:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Saint Matthew Monastary (Mar Mattai) in Nineveh Province which is one of the oldest in the world:








































Saint Matthew's Monastery by عنترة بن شداد العبسي, on Flickr


Saint Matthew's Monastery by عنترة بن شداد العبسي, on Flickr


Saint Matthew's Monastery by عنترة بن شداد العبسي, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The ancient Arab Kingdom of Hatra which is an UNESCO World Heritage Site, part 1:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Hatra, part 2:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The ancient Assyrian city, Nineveh:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Excavations at the palace of Sennacherib at Nineveh:











The plains of Nineveh:




















Ziggurat of Nimrud:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Some landcapes and villages in Ninawa:









































































Yazidi temple:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient Assyrian city of Nimrud:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing updates...


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

....


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the amazing updates...


Thank you very much. I wish more people would see all the recent pictures in this thread. I am sure they would be greatly surprised by the beauty of the cradle of civilization.

Tradtional Iraqi Arab architecture in Basra:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Northern Iraq:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Large palm tree forest south of Baghdad:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old mosque in Baghdad:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Abbasid Palace, Baghdad:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Baghdad along the Tigris River:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old houses in Baghdad:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Murjan Khan in Baghdad:










Some old streets and houses in Baghdad:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Musa al-Kadhim Mosque in the Kadhimiya district of northern Baghdad:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Northern Iraq:









Korsh Ararat / Nature Iraq


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Northern Iraq:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

More of Northern Iraq:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Northern Iraq, part 3:





































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*All credit goes to this Korean photographer:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Village of Amedi in Northern Iraq:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Mesopotamian Marshes in Southern Iraq:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Some different landscapes from all over Iraq:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sāmarrā *

The Great Mosque was commissioned in 848 and completed in 851. It was at one time the largest mosque in the world; its minaret, the Malwiya Tower, is a vast spiralling cone 52 meters high and 33 meters wide with a spiral ramp.













Malwiya Minaret at the Great Mosque in Samarra built in 852 by The 18th Engineer Brigade, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ctesiphon*

The imperial capital of the Parthian Empire (247 BCE – 224 CE), and of the Sassanid Persian Empire (224-651 CE), was one of the great cities of ancient Mesopotamia.


The Tāq-e Kisrā is a Sassanid-era Persian monument. Construction began during the reign of Khosrau I after a campaign against the Byzantines in 540 CE. The arched iwan hall, open on the facade side, was about 37 meters high 26 meters across and 50 meters long, the largest vault ever constructed at the time.













Ctesiphon by عنترة بن شداد العبسي, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for the contribution Primeval. I will add those 4 pictures as a continuation of your post about the Great Mosque of Samarra.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing landscape, beautiful images from Iraq....


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Alzawra Park - Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The souq in Najaf:










The Imam Ali Mosque and shrine:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Northern Iraq:





































Korsh Ararat / Nature Iraq


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zawra park Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zawra park Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Anbar province 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Anbar province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

superb photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zawra park - Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zawra park - Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Lions of Babylon - Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Duhok province 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Slemania province 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Basra



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Basra



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Northern Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Park in Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dukan


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dohuk province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dohuk province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Preparing for christmas in Ainkawa


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Park in Erbil


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Abu Nawas street Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dohuk province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dukan


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Park in Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Cultural meetup - Baghdad next to Tigris river


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mesopotamian marshlands - Southern Iraq


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Babylon - Babylon province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

jet Skiing on the Tigris river - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Famous cafeteria - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Unknown soldiers monument - Baghdad


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

SumerianKing said:


> Preparing for christmas in Ainkawa


Comes as a suprise. At least it's nicer than the Christmas tree in the European capital :lol:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates...


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the nice updates...


Your always welcome my friend


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Samarra


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Lion of Babel in Babylon province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Palace of king Ashurbanipal in Nenivah province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ruins of Babylon - Babylon province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ctesiphon - Baghdad province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ancient city of Hatra - Neniveh province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Najaf - Najaf province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Suleymania province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Religious ritual in Karbala province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Famous cafe in Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Sulaymania province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful picture of a Marsh girl in the 70s, the closesnt link to the Sumerians.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Building a Mudhif in the marshes in souther Iraq.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Babylon - Babylon province


Babylon, (present day Al Hillah), Babylon Province, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurdistand - Northern Iraq


KURDISTAN IRAQ by كوردستان, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurdistand - Northern Iraq


Northern Iraq by كوردستان, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurdistand - Northern Iraq


كوردستان by كوردستان, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Beauty in Kurdistan by كوردستان, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Beauty in Kurdistan by كوردستان, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurdistanit Photos by كوردستان, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

الصور الأكثر جمالا في فليكر by كوردستان, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mesopotamian marshlands - Southern Iraq


Marsheland-Iraq 1980 by ahmadaljomaily, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

---


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Some part of Baghdad road.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Marshes of southern Iraq


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Great video! :cheers:


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

PRIMEVAL said:


> ^^ Great video! :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

AlDiwania


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

---


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zawra park - Baghdad


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@SumerianKing: I noticed that some of these photos you posted, i dont see credits (name of the photographer etc) on them, like in the last photo.
In those ones, could you add some credit by you please?


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> @SumerianKing: I noticed that some of these photos you posted, i dont see credits (name of the photographer etc) on them, like in the last photo.
> In those ones, could you add some credit by you please?


Some of these photos have no origin at all they are random photos found on facebook whos owners are not known, may you guide me what I should do in this instance? Thank you.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Najaf 


This is art by Aredaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


شمس الاصيل تعانق نخيل الفرات by raadtaee, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Kadhimiya Mosque - Baghdad


A beacon at the Kadhimiya Mosque by Aredaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

north of Erbil province on the road to Shaqlawa province


Khanzad Castle by peteskiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Erbil province


Erbil Fountains by peteskiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Gali Ali Beg Canyon, Iraqi Kurdistan


Gali Ali Beg Canyon, Iraqi Kurdistan by peteskiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

by the Euphrates river


شمس الاصيل تعانق نخيل الفرات by raadtaee, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Anbar province


البغدادي -غرب العراق by raadtaee, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Making a special kind of bread in Anbar province


كليجة by raadtaee, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

In ramadi - Anbar province


صياد by raadtaee, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad



Baghdad iraq (21) by Salwan ALabdaly سلوان العبدلي, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad Skyline by ~It's_me!, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad Mosque by Putchkash, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad In Dust by Zagros.os, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad Sunrise by Steven Green Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


Christianity in Iraq by Steven Green Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


TV tower, Baghdad, Iraq as seen from a US Army Blackhawk helicopter by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

The Great al-Mutawakkil Mosque and Minaret of Samarra, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mosul - Neniveh province


Nineveh gate, near present day Mosul, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Minaret of the Mosque of Abu Dulaf, Samarra, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Erbil province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Duhok province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Kufa from above - Southern Iraq


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos, but do not forget to credit them.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - Zawra park


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - ZAWRA PARK


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - Zawra park


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - Zawra park


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zawra park - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - Kathmiya


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

The ancient ziggurat of UR - Nassriya province









By mohamed ghani


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zacko


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - Unknown owner.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Green zone - Baghdad

55675585


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Marshes - Southern Iraq.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Marshes - Southern Iraq.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurdistan - Northern Iraq


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from Iraq.....:cheers2:


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Linguine said:


> amazing images from Iraq.....:cheers2:


Thank you my friend


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mesopotamian marshes - Southern Iraq


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mesopotamian marshes - Southern Iraq


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mesopotamian marshes - Southern Iraq


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ishtar hotel - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Tahrir square - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ashura festivle - Iraq


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Babylonian festival celebrating withdrawal of US troops - Babylon province.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

The TedX Baghdad team <3 the future of Iraq.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Sulaimania province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Samarra province - By NOOR productions


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

A run down pool club in Baghdad - By NOOR prooductions


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dominoes - Baghdad - NOOR productions


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

A park in Meysan province By Adnan Musil


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mosul forests from Adnan musil Facebook


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos but please dont forget to put the credits on them.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great photos but please dont forget to put the credits on them.


Sorry, I will add there names now. Thanks


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mandeans performing rituals in Baghdad. 
Mandaeans attend a religious ritual on the bank of the Tigris River which runs through the center of Baghdad on March 16, 2013. Baptism is the central sacrament of Mandaean religious life, revering several Old Testament characters especially John the Baptist


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Same as above


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ottoman minaret - Baghdad - By Murad ali


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Cultural festival in Baghdad - Pictures by AlIraqia Tv


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Sumerian Fasion/cultural show in Baghdad. By haider alany


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Cultural center - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Somwhere in Kurdistan - Northern Iraq.


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Qadisya


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Sumerian monument - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mosul - Neniveh province - By sinjar


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Basra - Basra sports city - Nearing completion - By nawar jameel


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Najaf 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dohuk province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

One of Baghdads many monuments



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Dohuk province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

----


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Iraqs countryside



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawler - Erbil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

New Basra 60,000 seat stadium



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Ancient city of Hatra - Neniveh province


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos but dont forget to credit them as well @Euphrates


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great photos but dont forget to credit them as well @Euphrates


Will do as long as I know the origin of these photos..but in most cases the photographers are unknown..


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Mosul








By Mohammed Mousawi


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Mosul








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...21217670.22108.122847257892963&type=1&theater


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Mosul








By Saloh


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

---


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Anbar - Western Iraq


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Anbar


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Anbar


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad - By anwar jameel


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Habbaniya - Anbar province


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Erbil








-Ma3rof menoo hatha









-hem ma3rof


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

SumerianKing said:


> Praying on easter - Baghdad


Wonderful people... this photo could be in some church in Brasil...


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Euphrates said:


> *Zakho Dohuk - Northern Iraq*



Wrong buddy, that is not Iraq, that is *Azad Kashmir, Pakistan*. The mountain peak is called Haveli Kahutta and those are Pakistani soldiers at mountain top.


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50188744



Iraq simply doesn't have any mountains at such heights or any mountains that would even come close to the elevations of mountains in Azad Kashmir, that should have been a red flag.


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

UmarPK said:


> Wrong buddy, that is not Iraq, that is *Azad Kashmir, Pakistan*. The mountain peak is called Haveli Kahutta and those are Pakistani soldiers at mountain top.
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50188744
> ...


relax buddy..I researched the image and looks like you're right.


=========================

here's a pic from dohuk northern Iraq









BH photography


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Mountains of northern Iraq









By Korash Araat


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

More mountains of northern Iraq 









http://lepzerin.wordpress.com/









http://bike2iran.wordpress.com/the-...ies/3-iran/11-10-04-orumiyeh-–-sirnak-turkey/

http://naturesmightypictures.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/sar-i-hasan-beg-mountain-iraq.html
Hasan Beg Mountain


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Korash Araat - Nature Iraq
http://www.natureiraqfoundation.org/photo-gallery.html


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

UmarPK said:


> Iraq simply doesn't have any mountains at such heights or any mountains that would even come close to the elevations of mountains in Azad Kashmir, that should have been a red flag.


Completely disagree here..let the pics speak for themselves.


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

--


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Qandil mountains










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5708425592/


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Euphrates said:


> Completely disagree here..let the pics speak for themselves.



Pictures don't matter, it's a fact mountains in Azad Kashmir exceed 20 thousand+ feet, in northern Iraq you have mountains which are around 10 thousand feet or less. The elevation in Himalayan region is much higher okay.


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

UmarPK said:


> Pictures don't matter, it's a fact mountains in Azad Kashmir exceed 20 thousand+ feet, in northern Iraq you have mountains which are around 10 thousand feet or less. The elevation in Himalayan region is much higher okay.


fair point..let's move on now.

=================

Baghdad, Tigris river, mutanabi statue


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad flower festival


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Old baghdadi architecture


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mesopotamian marshes - Southern Iraq -


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Zawra park - Baghdad


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Mosul - Neniveh province


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Iraqi countryside




































http://www.dijlh.net/showthread.php/1006592-صور-سفرتنا-وتجربة-تصوير-الطبيعة


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Basra, al Faw - Coastline beach


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Basra, Iraqi ports on the arabian gulf


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Basra


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Basra - Shaat al arab river - By Husham Alasadi


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Sulaimaniya province - Naga Photography


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Dohuk dam


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Hawraman Mountains


----------



## Euphrates (Nov 11, 2011)

Northern Iraq


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

DOHUK Province


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Baghdad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

